# I thought you guys entered Kayak Wars??



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Do you guys plan on actually scoring some fish :beer: 

Just keeping my smack talking skills in check  

We hooked 9 and landed 7..all on lures..


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

nice job, fish just starting to thaw out up here but it's starting


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

We looked for ya's on the tunnel ride. All we saw were some pesky truoters


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Pretty work on them Togs Rob*

You boys gonna make us work for it... HUH... No worries.. We go everyday... JAM


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks JAM! This is gonna be a fun year of fishing. Nice Reds by the way. I can't wait for them to get up this way.


----------

